# best place to catch big white perch arond anapolis



## LimpFish (Apr 26, 2010)

been getting alot of small wp from severn river pier. what the best local spot to hit up this time of year to get bigger ones. spsp, matapeak, romancoke, or severn river. anyone ever fish fort small wood ? thanks fellas. side note just bout an abu 6600 c4 paired with a ocm 10 rated for 1-4 oz killer puttn 2oz at 90 to 110 with ease.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Try romancoke pier,matapeake pier, and sometimes spsp*

THE FIRST TWO PIERS ARE BEST BETS, AT LEAST THIS PAST WEEK ROMANCOKE HAS SHOWN SO. BEWARE THE CHARGE TO GET IN IS REDICULOUS-10.00 FOR BOTH MATAPEAKE AND ROMANCOKE.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

if you are military try the navy rec. center marina nice WP its acrosss from the naval academy. ft smallwood is also good for WP. 10' is a little overkill for WP i will use a 7' spinning rod and still hit 80-90 yds with 2 oz, more fun when a nice striper hits.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

LimpFish said:


> been getting alot of small wp from severn river pier. what the best local spot to hit up this time of year to get bigger ones. spsp, matapeak, romancoke, or severn river. anyone ever fish fort small wood ? thanks fellas. side note just bout an abu 6600 c4 paired with a ocm 10 rated for 1-4 oz killer puttn 2oz at 90 to 110 with ease.


If you make it across the baybridge towards Kent Narrows, you should try there. Best bait to use would be grass shrimp. Also, the other places would fair well also. I caught about 15, biggest being a tad over 10" at SPSP about 1.5wks ago. I'm pretty sure they are still there.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

This time of the year grass shrimp is the best bait but next month my feather spinner baits and glow jigs will be hot for anything that swims fish that is. If you need some I'm setup at 8th avenue flea market friday,saturday and sunday in glen burnie maryland.So good luck and god bless..................woody:fishing:


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

went to the Flea marrket and met up with Woody aka Tacklemake. I have been looking for some jigs and he had just what I was after. 

Thanks Woody nice meeting you today

Tracker


----------



## LimpFish (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks guys i gona go out tonight. where is kent narrows at. i plan to start at spsp then go from there depending on how i do


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

limpfish 
Kent Narrows is located shortly after crossing the bay bridge.
Often many people go there to try to catch stripers but usually there are plenty of white perch roaming around there.

let us know how tonight goes!
I will be making a trip out to SPSP sometime this week.
goodluck!


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*forgot to remind him to load alot of lead*

The narrows is notorious for sucking tons of weights in the rocks below the channel, and it would be cautionary to tell some to beware if they are bottom fishing under the bridge, otherwise use gotcha plugs, or relative spinner baits, or just use heads of alewives to increase the rock-on attitude for stripers.:fishing:


----------



## LimpFish (Apr 26, 2010)

went to the severn river pier on sat buch of perch got a 12 inch being the bigest...it looked like a bass. fished from 5pm to 10pm and ended up with 11 fish with no luck with mr croaker but did see quite a few taken off the end of the pier .then headed over to matapeak at 10 till bout 1 am it was dead. the bay looked like a big pond. i think im gona try the narrows this week end. what turn do i take to get there?


----------



## chris21 (Jul 19, 2008)

Not sure what turn it is, but right next to the fishing pier at kent narrows there is a little park that I like to fish at for perch. 10' would be a little much there though, its skinny water and I would recommend a 7 footer


----------



## dedicated fisher (Aug 25, 2009)

limp fish give me a call i know how to get to the narrows if you are going


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Severn river is great for croakers because they love grass beds so don't just look for them in deep water. They like to feed in the morning hours in the grass beds and I like using a fish finder rig with a flat or river sinker around 3 or 4oz, if your in a boat 1 or 2oz. If your shore fishing a slow retrieve lets you cover more area and using eating shrimp cut into 3's last a long time and a half of pound will last for two good days of fishing. Baits that also good peeler, clam, squid and minows so don't just fish late enjoy a day of fishing,Well its time to go fishin good luck and god bless.........woody:fishing:


----------

